# Essential oils that do not cloud liquid soap



## green soap (Mar 13, 2013)

New section in the forum?   So exciting.

I have been making liquid soap using a variation of the David Fisher method (AKA as the Failor method)
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liquidsoap/ss/basicliquidsoap.htm

I like to scent my bath liquid soaps with essential oils.  I have 5 different blends, one based on mints, a lavender one, cool citrus basil, tangerine, and my last one is tea tree lemongrass.  

I notice even after sequestering, the clarity of these varies (everything else is the same).  I get this crystal clear see-tru lavender, mint is not bad, cool citrus and tangerine are good too, but tea-tree-lemongrass is cloudy even after a two week sequester.  I have used equivalent concentrations of the EOs.  

Any insight into what essential oils stay clear in liquid soap?


----------



## Smee (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh YAY!  A liquid soap forum!  
THANK YOU OH GREAT AND POWERFUL ADMINS!

I only have one batch of liquid soap to offer as evidence for you, but...:
The lemon jar stayed clear, but the jar I added lemon AND bergamot to clouded right
away & cleared after sitting overnight.   Anxious to hear what anyone else knows so I
can be aware in the future.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 13, 2013)

That is pretty amazing to have a new section. Someone did ask for this not long ago, so the fact we have it means they listen.  I can't add to the convo though, but I am all ready to listen and learn. Thanks Admins for adding stuffs!


----------



## Badger (Mar 13, 2013)

Woohoo!! Liquid soap is moving up in the world of soaping ;-)  I wish I had info to add to the thread, but I have yet to make my foray into liquid soaps.  Once I do, I can give some insight on a few of my EO's though


----------



## carolyntn (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello green soap!
I find that Lemon 5x and Orange 15x both start cloudy, but then clear upon sequester.  Lavender and Peppermint do fine as well.  Are you using different suppliers perhaps? Does your recipe include butters?
On a completely different note, I find that infused oils really darken my liquid soap.  Have you used any infused oils in your liquid soap?
Carolyn


----------



## Lindy (Mar 13, 2013)

Are you adding your fragrance/eo with the soap warm?  I find if I add it cold I get cloudiness but if it's warm it tends to be okay.


----------



## Mildreds.naturals (Mar 14, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Are you adding your fragrance/eo with the soap warm?  I find if I add it cold I get cloudiness but if it's warm it tends to be okay.



I second this. Now, be careful here. essential oils are delicate, some more than others.  You can use a combination of essential oils with extracts which I believe are more water soluble because they are extracted with alcohols. I wouldn't add them until the temperature is 130 or less. Hotter, might destroy the delicate oils. Also, keep everything covered, closed or capped in a container because oil scents can escape into the air.

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!! we have a liquid soap category!


----------



## green soap (Mar 14, 2013)

Smee said:


> Oh YAY!  A liquid soap forum!
> THANK YOU OH GREAT AND POWERFUL ADMINS!
> 
> I only have one batch of liquid soap to offer as evidence for you, but...:
> ...



Interesting about the bergamot.  I love it but it is pricey.  I have not used in in liquid soap yet.


----------



## green soap (Mar 14, 2013)

carolyntn said:


> Hello green soap!
> I find that Lemon 5x and Orange 15x both start cloudy, but then clear upon sequester.  Lavender and Peppermint do fine as well.  Are you using different suppliers perhaps? Does your recipe include butters?
> On a completely different note, I find that infused oils really darken my liquid soap.  Have you used any infused oils in your liquid soap?
> Carolyn



Thanks!  

No butters, I don't want stearic acid there (they make for cloudy liquid soap).  I have not used any infused oils yet, but I was contemplating using infused rosemary for a hair liquid soap.  I will keep this in mind.


----------



## green soap (Mar 14, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Are you adding your fragrance/eo with the soap warm?  I find if I add it cold I get cloudiness but if it's warm it tends to be okay.



Lindy you might have hit the nail right in the head.  I have been adding the EO blends when the soap is at room temperature.  A bit concerned about the low flash point of some of the citrus and mints.  I will change that to maybe 100F.


----------



## green soap (Mar 14, 2013)

Mildreds.naturals said:


> I second this. Now, be careful here. essential oils are delicate, some more than others.  You can use a combination of essential oils with extracts which I believe are more water soluble because they are extracted with alcohols. I wouldn't add them until the temperature is 130 or less. Hotter, might destroy the delicate oils. Also, keep everything covered, closed or capped in a container because oil scents can escape into the air.
> 
> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!! we have a liquid soap category!



Thanks you!  I agree about not adding the EO when the liquid is too hot.  Some of the citrus EO flash points are as low as 105F.  I was thinking more like adding when it is about 100F or 105F.  I have been adding the EOs at about 75C.  Too cold I guess?


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 15, 2013)

I have used lemongrass in a liquid soap with clear results.  The only other essential oil I have used was tea tree and that remained clear for me as well.  I added them when the liquid soap was still warm, but not overly hot.  I tried a few fragrance oils and noticed how finicky they can be too.


----------

